# My dug "Halloween Decor"



## zanes_antiques (Oct 15, 2006)

I dug these "Foot Stones" out of a well about 12 feet down. I thought I'd save some cash and instead of your standard Plastic or styrofoam tomb stones, I'd use these for the season. Don't worry the bones are plastic. Haven't dug any of those yet. "Knock on wood."


----------



## JGUIS (Oct 15, 2006)

Makes ya wonder where the sister stones are, or aren't.[&:]


----------

